# I Started Off Carrying A...



## jakeleinen1

Just curious to what all the members on the forum used to carry as a CCW versus what you guys carry now (if it has even changed, maybe it hasn't)

My USP-C is my carry gun, but its abit bigger then most if not all compact pistols, so I imagine in the future it will change.


----------



## VAMarine

I started off with a Para P16-40, throughout the last couple of years it's been some flavor of 1911 a majority of the time but my current "most carried" is the Hk45.


----------



## Overkill0084

Charter Arms Undercover .38. I still own it and still carry it now & then. It's hard to beat a snubbie for ease of carry. It was joined by a XD40SC and most recently a Dan Wesson CCO has joined the rotation.


----------



## JBarL

I carry a Taurus 357 mag 2inch barrel snubbie alot and sometimes carry a full size Rock Island .45 ACP depending on where I may be traveling to. The taurus is a 7 shot revolver and I carry 2 extra speed loaders with 145 grain winchester silver tip hollowpoints in it. And the rock island is a 8 shot and i carry a spare mag loaded with Cor Bon Glaser blue tip hollowpoints. the revolver is my prefered carry firearm never had one problem with it no matter how many rounds I put through it.


----------



## SMann

My gen 3 Glock 19 has been my one and only. Wouldn't mind adding a G26 for summer months. The smaller grip would be nice sometimes.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

taurus pt92af , then to the pt100.... 2in colt cobra or a pt22..... a 4in 586 here and there .... now 99% of the time its my sig p6 concealed or open carry.


----------



## Cat

I started with nunchucks,At the age of 10.Then about 16tn carrying colt 38 detective special snub nose,My dad give me.
Then at 18" went in the navy,And become a seal.Got out then started carrying again.This time using colt Trooper MK III 357.And had my 38ds as my ankle holster.As my cw pistols,In 1996 started using g27.This yr picked up the gen4 g27 with a rod laser.And using the BG380 as my ankle holster.My wife PK380 with BG380 as her ankle holster.


----------



## sully

Started with S&W J-frame (_steel -- blue and stainless_)--S&W Model 66 2 1/2"--SP-101--tried Charter Arms--and one old Colt Det. Spl.--Beretta 21A (_mouse-gun_)--went to *Glock 26/27 *because of work.

I just got done carrying a Ruger's LCR, I first tried the aluminum version in .38 spl., then I switched over to the .357 steel model--the grip, I discovered over a 2 year period, is not compact enough for my duty pants and the compact grip that Ruger and Hogue came out with didn't cut it either (_I carry my BUG in my front pocket_)--so now I went full circle and carry an "airweight" S&W 638 or my Glock 26/27... 

PS--By the way I handle the +P 38's better with the S&W than I did with the Ruger aluminum LCR--go figure.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

Originally a S&W Mod. 19, then a Star Modelo B, then a Star Modelo A, then a Delta Elite, then a S&W Mod. 410.


----------



## niadhf

colt officers 1911, and a snubby 38. still carry a snubby of some flavor, but mostly polymer 9mms, with a Para LDA as my .45 entry!


----------



## HK Dan

I started off with an S&W 3913, then went to a gun that wouldn't fall apart, a Beretta 8040, then a Beretta 96, then HK, then a 1911, and now GLOCK. I've been carrying a Loooooong time...LOL


----------



## 902066

Started out carrying a Colt Lightweight Commander. Switched to Glocks, now carry Glock 23 gen 4. I like to look at my old Colts, much rather carry a Glock.


----------



## johna91374

I'm a big guy. I started with a Beretta 92F and carried that for a while. Down sized to a Glock 19 then again to a Glock 27. Decided to go a different direction and picked up my first Sig. It was a 229. Carried it then moved on the Sig 226 which I still carry today. Also have a LCP that I carry when the GF doesn't have it or when I'm wearing something that can't hide the 226. Rather have something than nothing. I'm getting thinner now than I have been in the 15 yrs i've been carrying so I'm looking at the Ruger SR9C and SR40C as they are smaller than the 226. 'm a little hesitant to put my Sig back in the safe but if the Ruger proves itself over a couple of thousand rounds I'll carry it.


----------



## tony pasley

I started with a full size 1911a1 then change to a full size Colt Double Eagle now back to a 1911a1.


----------



## cougartex

My first carry gun was the Beretta Cougar 8000L. Now, I carry either the Cougar 8000L or the Beretta 92FS Compact.


----------



## Bisley

I started out with an XD45 and occasionally a CZ-75B. I was new at concealment methods, so I had trouble in the hot Texas summers finding ways to conceal. So I bought a Kahr PM-9, thinking I could pocket carry it. It was still a little large for pocket carry in blue jeans.

Bottom line is that I have tried about 12-15 different pistols and revolvers, as well as a couple dozen different holsters and clips. My conclusion is that every gun and every carry method is going to be uncomfortable, over the course of a long day. 

So, I have learned to ignore that, and wear clothes that help me conceal whatever I feel like carrying on any given day. Currently, I am well pleased with a Kahr K-40, although I still carry an XD45 Compact quite a bit. I pretty much stick with striker fired pistols, though I do occasionally carry a Commander sized 1911 clone, cocked and locked.


----------



## Prin_C

I am still with my Glock 25. Its easily concealable and lightweight. It grows with me as we've been friends from day one.


----------



## Shipwreck

Got my CHL in 1996...

-Started with a 5" Govt 1911 Springfield 1911... Too large for OWB carry.
-Carried a Glock 26 for about 8 years
-Carried a Walther P99c 9mm for about 3 years
-Carried a HK USPc 9mm a few times
-Carried a HK USPc45 for almost a year
-Carried a Beretta 92FS from November 2009 to now
-Occasionally carry a Beretta 92 Compact about 15% of the time since Spring 2011. 85% of the time is a regular Beretta 92FS with factory night sights


----------



## usmcj

I've carried a 1911 of one manufacturer or another for over 35 years.... too far across the river to change now....even if I thought there was something better out there.

Personal preference counts.....


----------



## SigP229R

*I voted you never know but, for the most part I carry a Sig P229 .40 and the rest of the time a Sig P6 9mm*


----------



## ozzy

One for summer and that and another for winter, I'm big on muscle memory and don't want to many to remember with CRS.


----------



## sgms

As I get older and my needs change so has the gun I carry. The thing I do not change is where and how I carry. Like ozzy I'm big on muscle memory. W.T.S.H.T.F. the hand has to go to where the gun is not have a brain fart and reach for a belt carry at 5 when I got it in a shoulder holster today.


----------



## ponzer04

*1911*

first Colt 1911 government model
now Sig Sauer Scorpion 1911
After the Colt gets back to me it may end up hard to decide which to carry:smt071:target:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

The first guns I carried were my two XDs which were a service 9mm and a subcompact 9mm. I now carry many different guns. I like to buy, shoot and try out different guns, especially for off duty, but I tend to go back to my G26 for that application. On duty I carry a P220 Equinox and my backup is currently a S&W 38 Bodyguard with the laser removed.


----------



## 45Sidekick

I generally carry my Taurus pt145 in a iwb holster 90% of the time but occasionally ill throw my Jennings auto 22 in my pocket or my gp100 in the small of my back or my p89 in a shoulder holster during the winter months


----------



## recoilguy

I change my carry depending on the season. I could carry the same all year but I like my winter carry weapon enough to change when I can wear more and looser clothes.

RCG


----------



## SgtMoe

Ok during the summer time i carry SA-XD sub-compact 9.......and in the winter then i carry my sig 226

Death Smiles at Everyone........Marines Smile Back......:smt1099


----------



## chessail77

I have finally settled on my Sig P239, just like an ugly stepchild it keeps following me home.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I started off with a...
Full-size M1911A1 Government Model, in .45 ACP. Then I switched to a...
Star PD, in .45 ACP. Then I switched to a...
Semmerling LM-4, in .45 ACP (see avatar). Then I switched to a...
AMT .45 Backup, and that's what I'm sticking with. No more switching.

(I do reserve the right to occasionally carry one of my full-size Government Models, or a Officers'-Model-size "shortie," for more serious social occasions.)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I started off with a...
> Full-size M1911A1 Government Model, in .45 ACP. Then I switched to a...
> Star PD, in .45 ACP. Then I switched to a...
> Semmerling LM-4, in .45 ACP (see avatar). Then I switched to a...
> AMT .45 Backup, and that's what I'm sticking with. No more switching.
> 
> (I do reserve the right to occasionally carry one of my full-size Government Models, or a Officers'-Model-size "shortie," for more serious social occasions.)


the second amendment is the one that guarantees "all rights reserved"


----------



## cclaxton

I started with a S&W Bodyguard 380.
Switched to a Bersa ThunderCC 380,
and settled on the Kahr PM9.

However, I am getting my Cz 2075 RAMI trigger job done, and I expect to carry the Cz going forward because I shoot a Cz75 in IDPA and for training and the Kahr trigger is so much different and I no longer feel it has enough rounds except as a BUG. But the Kahr is SOOOOO easy to carry easily and an accurate and excellent gun. 
CC


----------



## Highhawk1948

Started with a Ruger Blackhawk .41 mag., went to a Blackhawk .357 mag., now carry a Ruger Security Six .357 mag.


----------



## matt_the_millerman

Granted I haven't been at this long at all, since feb. Started with a Taurus 738 TCP in a pocket holster, still carry this all day everyday. I added a CZ p-01 carried at appendix, carried this for maybe a month then realized it was fairly uncomfortable and heavy. Switched to my sigma for the last 2 months or so until I just got and broke in my new M&P 40c. Really like this setup and think I will carry like this for a long time. But who knows, I do know I will always carry in the same position though.


----------



## Jed Henson

SMann said:


> My gen 3 Glock 19 has been my one and only. Wouldn't mind adding a G26 for summer months. The smaller grip would be nice sometimes.


Ditto to all of this.


----------



## wjh2657

Started off with a Colt Series 80 Officer's Model. Now I have settled on a S&W 642 in pocket or S&W 640 on belt.


----------



## Deadwood

My carry pistol was a Firestar and then I found a Bersa 9UC which is what I carry now.


----------



## berettabone

Winter.....Beretta 96.........summer BG380...........


----------



## BurgerBoy

I carry a Ruger LC9 all the time.


----------



## thndrchiken

First was a 1911 ultra compact, now predominately a Sig P250 in 357 sig or 45. I also mix in the P250 in 40 or 9mm, a Ruger GP100, S&W SD9. I am in the market for a small 9mm and 38 for ankle/pocket carry. Considering Ruger LCR or J frame Smith, for the 9mm I'm thinking a Sig P938 or a Keltec PF9. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## dman

I know , your tired of hearing it so I won't say it ?


----------



## badmac

Just curious, Cat....which SEAL class were you in, and enlistment dates?


----------



## NMpops

In 1978 fresh out of the academy I carried a S&W M-60, years later I went to a M-640, then a M49, then a M642 and and now I carry either my M642 or a 638. I have tried to love an auto when my department made me carry them but off duty I stuck with J frames.


----------



## General

Mostly I carry my Springfield sub 9 in a Nate Squared pro IWB.
When it's cool enough for a shirt, jacket or hoody I carry my M&P .45 in a Ted Blocker shoulder rig.
In a few days I'll be getting my first 1911 a Guncrafter No 2 50 GI. I'll add that to my permit.
Don't have a holster for that yet but it's sooo sweet I'll probably have to carry that a lot.


----------

